# Best OPORD contest



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm thinking to post here a WARNO... (don't worry... it's fake...) with all possible infos for you to create your personal OPORD to submit to SS. Best OPORD will win a BlackOp...
Admin this could be non-conforming  OPSEC/PERSEC rules?


----------



## 0699 (Apr 16, 2011)

Faulty porkupines FIDO bumpkins english-speaking frog jump seven Fred left.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

Roger


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2011)

0699 said:


> Faulty porkupines FIDO bumpkins english-speaking frog jump seven Fred left.



Hike.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Hike.


oh... I love hiking...


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it's a good idea.  I don't think an OPORD based on a fictitious scenario would be likely to run afoul of OPSEC.

Then again, the support guys would whip the operations guys' asses in OPORD writing anyway, so maybe it's not worth the time.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I think it's a good idea.  I don't think an OPORD based on a fictitious scenario would be likely to run afoul of OPSEC.
> 
> Then again, the support guys would whip the operations guys' asses in OPORD writing anyway, so maybe it's not worth the time.


well.... very well.... WARNO incoming...


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just send it to the enablers... none of the ops guys can write coherently anyway.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Just send it to the enablers... none of the ops guys can write coherently anyway.


what you mean?....


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 16, 2011)

We had moved to the mil format briefings/opords when I first started but they hadn't bothered to tell the people already working there. Queue a bunch of "why is he repeating himself all the time?" "what's with the unnecessary 'not applicable' repeated twice?" I quite liked the format, it's very logical but I think both sides of the briefing room needed a bit of training!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2011)

Ah, Hell... I have to remember a 5 paragraph field order?
Situation
Mission
Maneuver
Actions at the objective
Command and Signal

kinda crap?

I don't know if I'm gonna play.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it's situation, mission, execution, service and support, command and signal.  At least that's what I remember it being back when I actually did them.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I think it's situation, mission, execution, service and support, command and signal. At least that's what I remember it being back when I actually did them.



I thought it was Situation, Mission, Execution, Administration & Logistics, Command & Signal... :confused:


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it is also, www.google.com

Mara's is how I was taught, but I wouldn't be surprised if each service had their own method. Except the AF....


----------



## Teufel (Apr 17, 2011)

This sounds about as fun as doing a Basic Skills Test.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 17, 2011)

I see that I slightly stimulated interest... please wait for WARNO (this evening)... today I have very dangerous op... (go out with my wife and 2 sons...)...

P.S. : BOON!!!! damn... I'm addicted to SS! Stop subliminal messages!


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 17, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I think it is also, www.google.com
> 
> Mara's is how I was taught, but I wouldn't be surprised if each service had their own method. Except the AF....



Hey hey hey, if it ain't broke, and you can steal it and relabel your initials on it, then it was ALWAYS yours, right?

Don't know if you gents ever heard of it, but there is this book called the "Ranger Handbook". Pretty useful! It lists the OPORD as Situation, Mission, Execution, Service and Support, Command and Signal. And for the record, yes, we use that format and didn't come up with our own.


----------



## AWP (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL

Ranger Handbook? News to me.....


----------



## Headshot (Apr 17, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Ah, Hell... I have to remember a 5 paragraph field order?
> *S*ituation
> *M*ission
> *M*aneuver
> ...



This SMMACK's of acronyms too much for my enjoyment.

All of our actions at the objective were pretty much the same, walk through the smoking heap of rubble and go make another one somewhere else.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, so I threw a few sub paragraphs in there from lack of use...  sue me... start at the end of the mission and plan to current time...  SSDD,


----------



## Headshot (Apr 17, 2011)

Backward planning  is the term I believe you are seeking there Trapper.   SSDD? WTHITSTM!?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2011)

@HS....   yes, Dear.  Backwards planning is the term.

Same Shit Different Day.... Loser.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 17, 2011)

x SF med said:


> @HS....   yes, Dear.  Backwards planning is the term.
> 
> *Same Shit Different Day.... Loser.*



No shit? :confused::-"
WTHILSTM?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2011)

Please stop being obtuse.  It's not very becoming.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 17, 2011)

well.... here is the first WARNO... who wants the decoding word to decrypt grid data and play read next post

AO map is 1:25.000
AO aerial images will follow
AO weather report will follow

You are SOF Team Leader... You have to lead 8 operators (including you)
You can ask and obtain all you want BEFORE insertion
Remember it's covert operation, you'll have friendly contact in insertion and extraction only...

Please specify in the maneuver phase what you will do in insertion, infiltration, execution, exfiltration and extraction (as you know).

Ok... begin to familiarize yourself with first WARNO and AO map

http://www.operazionispeciali.com/res/site28430/res530614_WARNO-Shadowspear.pdf
http://www.operazionispeciali.com/res/site28430/res530613_nqpdsf1.jpg
http://www.operazionispeciali.com/res/site28430/res530619_nqpdsf2.jpg

P.S. coordinates are real.... google earth can help you to see terrain...

Example of execution


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 17, 2011)

True story I showed up as a young pvt2 to platoon mission brief, without a note pad…. My PSG had me find whatever paper I had in my person/ruck and report back, the only paper I had was a roll of toilet paper and a red map pen. My PSG made me write down the entire OPORD (word for word) on my new roll of Charmin 2 ply, it took me about an hour.:-/ He then made me roll it back up and put it back in my ruck…....But I never forgot my note pad and pen again!


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 18, 2011)

well... the word to decrypt grid data is: B E R L U S C O N I  (incredible but true...). As usual, you have to numerate from 1 to 0 every letters...  remember Lat/Lon data will lead you by goolge earth on the real AO to decide insertion and extraction  method, best patrol path and so on...
Mine grid data are not on WARNO, but mine is reported on map (OBJ)


----------



## Poccington (Apr 19, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> You can ask and obtain all you want BEFORE insertion



Nuke please.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 20, 2011)

Poccington said:


> Nuke please.


W54  is an atomic bomb (0,6 kton)


----------



## Etype (Apr 24, 2011)

What size unit is two dots supposed to be?


----------



## Teufel (Apr 24, 2011)

Section


----------



## Etype (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, because I know an ODA is the same as a fire team- O with a / through it.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know what a section equates to for Special Forces.  We used to divide up our platoon into two and we would call each half a section.  Same thing when we dismounted, driver and gunner requirements would usually leave us with a "section" on the ground and a mounted "section".  Doctrinally it's between a squad and a platoon and you usually see sections in fire support and weapons platoon, i.e. your machinegun section, assault section etc.


----------



## moobob (Apr 24, 2011)

Etype, I thought an ODA was three dots like a platoon due to the ODA being the next level down from the SF company, which is one line. If it wasn't that, I figured two dots. Two dots is a section or a squad, just like Teufel explained.

Are you sure its the same symbol as fireteam? I'm curious as the the answer now.


----------



## Etype (Apr 24, 2011)

ODA is the same as a fire team, O+/.
A squad is not two dots, it's one. 3 squads in a platoon, hence the 3 dots for a platoon.

Also, I'm curious as to what the triangles are. If they were triangles with no base, it would be an enemy unit in flight.

On the sectors of fire for the automatic weapons, there are solid sections on the left limit that indicate areas where it has grazing fire. This also indicates that it is the gun's FPF, not PDF. If it were a gun laid in on PDF, the PDF would be close to the middle of the sector, not on the left or right limit. The solid/bold portion of the line would only be where the gun has grazing fire so it would start close to the gun and break intermittently due to terrain and then end at 800m (for an M240) where you lose grazing fire and have to start using plunging fire.

Whew, moobob questioned me and I went all sharpshooter- sorry folks.

Originally though, I was wondering if they used the SF icon with section modifier for troops or something like that, I've never seen it before and just wondered if I was missing something.


----------



## ArcticOneSix (May 9, 2011)

JAB. I'm totally stealing that punishment for my next OPORD brief...hope ya don't mind.


----------

